# DCC engine won't stop while running in reverse!



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm assuming this is a unique situation and no one else will have experience with the issue, but I'll toss it out here anyway just in case. For maximum reach, I also posted this problem on the Model Railroad Forum. 

I have a Broadway Limited GE AC6000W engine that won't stop when running in reverse when the control is turned clear down to zero. It will stop normally going forward. All other functions appear normal. When running in reverse, it continues at whatever speed it was set to before I turn the knob to zero.

A few specific facts:

I just purchased the engine used.
Controller: MRC Prodigy2
Wireless Throttle
Tethered Throttle
Only this engine has the issue

The problem occurs with the Wireless Throttle only. The engine functions normally with the tethered throttle. All other of my DCC engines function normally with either throttle. All other functions of the GE AC6000W appear to be normal with the wireless throttle. Pushing the "Stop" button does stop the engine.

I have no idea what to look for. Thanks for any ideas you may have.

Deane


----------



## nicksim86 (Dec 14, 2015)

did you try resetting the decoder to the factory settings?


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

nicksim86 said:


> did you try resetting the decoder to the factory settings?


Nope! I'll figure out how to do that today. I'm a bit new to DCC.

Thanks.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

Resetting the decoder caused it to function properly on "3". I then programmed it to #9541, the number of the engine. Same old problem of not stopping in reverse, but stopping when the "stop" button is pushed.

I then assigned the engine number as #75 rather than the four digit number. It worked normally. Going back to #7541 created the failure problem once again. At this point I began to recall reading a post some time ago about someone having a problem with a certain 4 digit engine number. I then tried #7540 and #7542. Both worked normally.

So, #7541 does not seem to work with Broadway Limited decoders based on this experience with my MRC. Since it works with the tethered throttle, but not the wireless, I don't know if it's a quirk in the decoder or in the MRC system. 

I have other engines with 4 digit numbers and they perform normally. It seems to be limited to "41".

Thanks nicksim86 for getting me started down this path.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

There is no such thing as a Prodigy2. I'm betting that you have either Prodigy Advance wireless, or an Express2 or Advance2 with the wireless upgrade.

Did you follow the directions to make sure you assigned different (unique) throttle numbers to each of your throttles?

Also, you have to "release" the loco from one throttle in order to use another. If you have the wireless and wired throttles (even if they have different numbers) both selecting the same loco at the same time, the wired throttle will override, causing the wireless throttle to be inconsistent.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

The box says Prodigy Advance 2 DCC. The wireless control didn't have a box, as I recall, but says Prodigy Wireless on the case.

I'll run some additional experiments tomorrow when I'm fresh, but I'm inclined to think it's not an issue of the two throttles conflicting. The wired throttle was on the shelf in a box when I first noticed the problem.

The part about the wired throttle overriding the wireless is interesting as it does indeed override it in the sense that the wired throttle always seems to operate it without the problem occurring.

You've given me some things to test further on. Thanks.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Deane Johnson said:


> The box says Prodigy Advance 2 DCC. The wireless control didn't have a box, as I recall, but says Prodigy Wireless on the case.


That makes sense. Your original post said "Prodigy2"



Deane Johnson said:


> I'll run some additional experiments tomorrow when I'm fresh, but I'm inclined to think it's not an issue of the two throttles conflicting. The wired throttle was on the shelf in a box when I first noticed the problem.
> 
> The part about the wired throttle overriding the wireless is interesting as it does indeed override it in the sense that the wired throttle always seems to operate it without the problem occurring.
> 
> You've given me some things to test further on. Thanks.


If you didn't change the throttles so they have two different ID's, then they are likely conflicting. I have 2 tethered and 2 wireless cabs (throttles) and they all had to be set for different ID numbers.

Check that before you do anything else.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

The throttles have two different IDs.

I applied the 7541 number into a Broadway Limited SD9 and then into a brand new Athearn Genesis switcher. Exact same issue. That leads me away from the BLI decoder and to the MRC.

I also programmed the tethered throttle to a completely different loco number. No effect.

I am wondering if the 7541 number is an anomaly of the MRC when using the wireless throttle. I'm just certain I read where someone else had this same issue, but I don't know where the thread is, nor do I remember if there was any identification of the controller system. The only think I remember clearly is that if they used the number on either side of the problem number, all was well. It too was a 4 digit number.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Never heard of that problem, but just for kicks I'll try it on ine of my own locos and see what happens.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

Remember, it works normally with the wired throttle, it's the wireless that has the issue.

Deane


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Tried address 7541 on two different wireless throttles with two different base stations, and 3 different locos with Bachmann, Digitrax, and NCE decoders. Everything functioned normally all 12 runs. So i can't independently corroborate your results.

The only difference between your loco and mine is that you are using sound, i am not. I understand that with some sound locos you need a booster on your programming track to get them to program correctly. It might also be an issue with the brand of decoder, if it's the same in both locos.

One other thing, which maybe you've tried. If you program the address with the wired throttle, can you operate it with the wireless one?


----------

